# Photographs



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

Just a few pic of the tank this afternoon


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I LOVE that dragon statue! Out of curiosity, where did you get it?

Cute fish btw too.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

i got it from a thrift store. lol. it was a lucky find especially since it has Haru's color scheme on it


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

While that dragon is AWESOME - you'll want to make sure that the paint won't chip\leech off in your tank. Did you coat\treat it with anything before adding?


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

i did! i dont put anything in my tanks i havent checked out. I kept it in water for a few days to make sure it didn't chip and made sure any sharp looking edges wouldn't tear fins.


----------

